
The Doctor Who theme and beyond: female pioneers of electronic music - fredley
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-018-07439-1
======
8bitsrule
Related program:
[http://www.ahoem.org/?podcast=episode-5](http://www.ahoem.org/?podcast=episode-5)

 _A History of Electronic Music_ , "Episode 5 - Tape music and electronics in
performance, early computer music and the BBC Radiophonic Workshop. Music by
Terry Riley, Jean-Claude Risset, Delia Derbyshire and many more."

BBC 1-hour podcast on Derbyshire:
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00rl2ky](https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00rl2ky)

Sound-On-Sound (magazine) on Radiophonic Workshop, Oram, Derbyshire, et.al.
[https://www.soundonsound.com/people/story-bbc-radiophonic-
wo...](https://www.soundonsound.com/people/story-bbc-radiophonic-workshop)

~~~
lozf
Those who enjoy stuff like this will probably appreciate the "Alchemists of
Sound" \- a BBC Documentary on Delia Derbyshire and the early days of the BBC
Radiophonic Workshop.

This looks like it might be the full youtube playlist plus some extras:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_rQrQRMOk4&list=PL2E3236870...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_rQrQRMOk4&list=PL2E323687061478ED)

------
anotheryou
Super good related mixtape [https://www.mixcloud.com/poemproducer/nerdgirls-
for-equality...](https://www.mixcloud.com/poemproducer/nerdgirls-for-equality-
diversity-and-world-peace/)

